# Dog park disaster-beware



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I have 4 gsds that I take to this big field which is a quasi dog park here in Connecticut. I have no other alternative while I am here- going back to Florida soon- my male dogs are intact-another issue- but they are all very people/dog social. We go there 4 times a day when it is not crowded.
I KNOW PEOPLE ARE GOING TO RANT ALL OVER ME REGARDING MY CHOICES.
Last Sunday 3 of my dogs were laying under a tree in the shade- I had my 4 year old male 50ft away with me- a weinramer comes up and unprovoked, attacks my submissive 8 year old female. My male with me sees this and proceeds to go after the dog. A dog fight ensues and the owner of the other dog jumps in and tries to leash his dog and was bit by my dog he claims! I claim it could have easily been his own dog- 2 punctures on his knee and one on his stomach.
On Tuesday Animal control shows up at my house and says my dog has to be quarantined for 14 days- the whole deal is predjudiced against me and my dog, as his girlfriend who was there swears it was my dog- OPEN ? per me.
My dog has Addisons disease and can not deal with stress- he now has not eaten for 4 days. I have tried to petition for home quarantine but the beauracrats do not even return your calls.

To add insult to injury- I was served with a "nuisance" summons- $75 ticket- which I pleaded not guilty and will go to court- statue says I am harboring a dog with "vicious disposition".

So I have hired a animal behaviorist for a 2 hour assessment- to use in court.
On Monday I will consult with personal injury lawyer- the opposing side of the case- to cover my ass and see what we can do to get my boy back.

It is interesting how 75% of the people love my dogs but there is a 25% who are definitely prejudiced because they are gsds.

I TAKE FULL RESPONSIBILTY FOR GETTING MY BOY INTO THIS JAM- WHAT A DISASTER.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

My observation is more like 75% are fearful/dislike the breed and the other 25% love the breed. I'm not going to criticise you for taking your GSDs into a dog park but I will say imo dog parks should be avoided for most GSDs from around the 1yo age and they serve no real exercise purpose only forced socialisation with every Tom, Richard and Harry, from my experience it is far better to train your dog to ignore other dogs and teach them that they do not need to meet other dogs. I understand the weinramer lunged at your dog first, in dog park situations it is often a good idea to have your phone or a video camera recording when other dogs you don't know approach just in case this very situation happens. Most GSDs are very happy just being with you and their pack walking together without having to interact with dogs. Good luck with your court hearing.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Problem here in Connecticut as opposed to Florida where I spend 9 months, there are no places where I can walk 4 gsds reasonably. Forced into a not so ideal situation.
Next summer I will stay in Florida!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

the owner of the Weiminhimer should be happy that your entire PAC didn't jump in, you can use that to your defense, that they are trained and not vicious, it was a dog fight, when that happens and humans get in the mix they are going to be bitten, trying to leash a dog that in a fight is stupid mistake, i would bet the guys dog bit him, simply because he touched the dog, and the dog took it as an attack from the other side, they have your dog now they are not going to release it untill the 14 days are up


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I thought a dog is only quarantined in the ac if you don't have a rabies certificate. do you?

but I understand your pain. I'm in the same position, I go to a public park that has off leash hours to train and exercise because there's nowhere else I can go.

ETA and he probably did get bitten by his own dog and i'd use some of the stuff ken k said


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It's sad that because of the breed there is an issue. I'm not a fan of dog parks but I found one that has decent dogs and people. I did take my female GSD but left when another female GSD with resource guarding issues and an owner that thinks it's fine showed up. I would never take both of mine or even the male GSD on his own. Maybe you should only take one at a time if you have to go there? I wonder if they could have determined where the bite came from because your dog has Addison's(DNA)? I would fight it tooth and nail if you believe your dog didn't bite, someone has to defend the poor guy.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Just last week we pulled into a dog park, we were behind a man who got out with a bully mix, did not think anything of it but i was the first one over there walking dexter to the unleashing zone- the dog growled at dexter and i turned around to take them home. I tunred back around and there was the mix with a little cocker spaniel in its mouth shaking, people were screaming the dog was screaming. 

Dog parks can be great places to exercise but you really gotta know your dogs, Dexter has been attacked before (on leash) when he was intact, he got attacked by a big neutured male that smelled him and i guess decided to take him down- he ripped the leash out of the owners hand and promptly grabbed dexter by the neck, we only had dex and shiggs at that point and i cannot begin to tell you how fast shiggs reacted to her pack mate getting hurt, it was wild! i have never seen her full snarl and snap like that, although we had her on a leash as well and it is a very good thing we did because the male would have had to deal with a female in full blown rage and shiggs is not small- He got his dog off dex and the wounds were superficial, dex has thick hair. You are really lucky the pack mates did not jump in! off leash would have been a bar room brawl.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear you are going through this. As far as the ticket & fine, I wouldn't be throwing good $$ after bad. Just something to consider.

Along those lines, let's back up a bit. It sounds like it was not a 'dog park', just an open field people used as a dog park. I do the same thing, find an acceptable place for our dog to run off-leash. That's the key, a public place off leash, 3 or 4 dogs. How would you control them all if another dog came near?

While in public, off-leash I'm always ready to leash up if anyone approaches. Then it becomes a you said, they said, about who's dog did what.

Just because you have 3/4 dogs doesn't give you control over a publicly used field. 

Not trying to rip on you, just saying how we often hear this from the other side. I do hope you can work it out and put it behind you.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

If they were grabbing at the collar of their own dog while in a full blown fight, most likely he was bit by his own dog, anyways, his word against yours and sounds as though their dog started the incident by attacking your female. Not sure about Florida, but I lived in the New England states a couple times, way too crowded.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

can you visit the dog in Quarantine? Can you go in person and attempt to get him released to be at your vet's rather than an AC facility??? 

Using his rabies certs and a vet statement, can your lawyer attempt to get the dog released ASAP???

I know you have probably thought of these things....but as in everything, throwing resources (costly ones agreed) against something like this may be able to expedite it....'

Lee


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> I'm not going to criticise you for taking your GSDs into a dog park but I will say imo dog parks should be avoided for most GSDs from around the 1yo age and they serve no real exercise purpose only forced socialisation with every Tom, Richard and Harry, from my experience it is far better to train your dog to ignore other dogs and teach them that they do not need to meet other dogs. .



I have always been pro dog park for us just because we HAVE HAD a great time when we've gone....but this part of your post is going to make me rethink that. It's an accident waiting to happen and just because we haven't had an issue yet doesn't mean it couldn't happen. 

THANK YOU for the way you worded this..... my best friend and I had planned on taking our dogs up tomorrow but I think I'm going to talk to her about this first. I think maybe it's something we need to stop doing before we have pressed our luck one too many times.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

( continued) ....also I am thinking a lot of my problem with walking could be due to the fact Roxy thinks ...we see other dogs at the dog park...we play ..why is it when we are walking I don't get to play with the dogs....maybe that's contributing to her confusion. ...


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

armauro said:


> Problem here in Connecticut as opposed to Florida where I spend 9 months, there are no places where I can walk 4 gsds reasonably. Forced into a not so ideal situation.
> Next summer I will stay in Florida!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Where in Florida can you walk 4 dogs reasonably? I'm actually asking- I am from CT and am very familiar with a lot of trails/parks/etc- so if you can tell me what you're looking for then maybe I make some suggestions. There are a LOT of great dog-friendly trails in CT (depending on where you are of course), you just have to know where to look. That being said, one thing you have to be careful about in CT (and most states) is where you let your dog off leash. Was that field public property? They're pretty strict about leash laws on state/town land for liability purposes. 


Nigel- not all of NE is crowded! Once you get outside of Southern CT/RI/MA there's nobody around, anywhere. I live in an extremely rural area. MOST of CT is actually very rural, once you get away from the shoreline.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Instead of taking all four, maybe go with two at a time from now on. Sorry you are dealing with this. I hope you can finish the quarantine time at home.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

the beauracrats will not even return calls so I can petition a change- this is the worst- WHY I HATE ALL IN GOVERNMENT


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

The dog is at a boarding kennel- I do not know if I visit him whether he would become more stressed..... when I leave....this is all so sad.
I do not understand the purpose of quarantine- if the dog bites on your property he can be quarantined at home but in a public place then a vets, humane society or kennel.
the dog did not attack the person- the individual stupidly tried topull his dog away.
Next shoe possibly to drop is a dog bite lawsuit.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

armauro said:


> The dog is at a boarding kennel- I do not know if I visit him whether he would become more stressed..... when I leave....this is all so sad.
> I do not understand the purpose of quarantine- if the dog bites on your property he can be quarantined at home but in a public place then a vets, humane society or kennel.
> the dog did not attack the person- the individual stupidly tried topull his dog away.
> Next shoe possibly to drop is a dog bite lawsuit.


I hope not. It sounds like the guy got bit three times?? You said there was two punctures on his leg and one on his stomach... hopefully that doesn't change the game.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

he cannot PROVE it was your dog that bit him!!!!!!!!!!! Don't let your homeowner's pay it - many of them are demanding euthanasia of a dog with a bite history (at least here it has happened more than you would think!)...

Better a kennel than AC.....poor guy - spending time with him may help though IMO

Lee


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> he cannot PROVE it was your dog that bit him!!!!!!!!!!! Don't let your homeowner's pay it - many of them are demanding euthanasia of a dog with a bite history (at least here it has happened more than you would think!)...
> 
> Better a kennel than AC.....poor guy - spending time with him may help though IMO
> 
> Lee



Does homeowners cover incidents that happened outside the property? I'm not sure they do... wouldn't that be an umbrella liability insurance type of issue?


I'd go spend time with him, as much as you can ... let him know you haven't forgotten about him


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I guess he who tattles first gets the upper hand

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LoveEcho said:


> Does homeowners cover incidents that happened outside the property? I'm not sure they do... wouldn't that be an umbrella liability insurance type of issue?
> 
> 
> I'd go spend time with him, as much as you can ... let him know you haven't forgotten about him


Yes. My brother was spending the night somewhere. The stupid woman had open candles burning and I think a kerosene heater. My brtoher and someone else went off in the middle of the night to steal gas (stupid teenage stuff that saved his life that night). The house burned to the ground when they were gone, killing hte woman's son and another boy. She sued every kid's parents that were at the house that night saying they knocked the candles or heater over that started the fire. Homeowners insurance settled with her.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Yes. My brother was spending the night somewhere. The stupid woman had open candles burning and I think a kerosene heater. My brtoher and someone else went off in the middle of the night to steal gas (stupid teenage stuff that saved his life that night). The house burned to the ground when they were gone, killing hte woman's son and another boy. She sued every kid's parents that were at the house that night saying they knocked the candles or heater over that started the fire. Homeowners insurance settled with her.


Good to know!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

a good lawyer should be able to easily point out the problems with dog parks to the judge, i have a bunch of lawyers and a few judges as customers, all say, "its an accident waiting to happen" and you knowingly enter at your own risk


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

ken k said:


> a good lawyer should be able to easily point out the problems with dog parks to the judge, i have a bunch of lawyers and a few judges as customers, all say, "its an accident waiting to happen" and you knowingly enter at your own risk


Where that gets tricky is that this wasn't a dog park.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Youngs pond field here is a designated dog park- signs up about always carry your leash and dogs must be in control etc etc.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

armauro said:


> Youngs pond field here is a designated dog park- signs up about always carry your leash and dogs must be in control etc etc.


Ah- I thought you meant by "quasi" that people used it as such but isn't technically one.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Yes. My brother was spending the night somewhere. The stupid woman had open candles burning and I think a kerosene heater. My brtoher and someone else went off in the middle of the night to steal gas (stupid teenage stuff that saved his life that night). The house burned to the ground when they were gone, killing hte woman's son and another boy. She sued every kid's parents that were at the house that night saying they knocked the candles or heater over that started the fire. Homeowners insurance settled with her.


omg


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

op does your dog have a rabies cert? I thought if they do then they can be quarantined at home


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Yes has rabies certificate but law in Connecticut for whatever reason says when bite occurs in public place quarantine at a kennel

I HATE GVERNMENT AND ALL THOSE ASSOCIATED WITH THIS DYSFUNCTIONAL GROUP!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Better at a boarding kennel than a local shelter where he's going to pick up parvo or something nasty. Go see your dog. Poor guy, dog did the right thing. 10 days until he goes home. 

I would chum up a local police canine handler. Have him eval your dog. That is a gold brick towards a vicious complaint. If you can't find that, pay someone at a dog trainer facility to do it. Solicit recommendations in another thread...

Your attitude of hating government isn't going to get you anywhere with this problem. I live in RI, imagine my frustration with the mobbed up someone's idiot cousin needs a job bureaucracy (everything you hear about RI govt, it's all true).

Think around the bureaucrazy. The judge is the long game here. 10 days sucks for you and for your dog. Next time think about that before you let a pack of manager dogs run loose in a public area.

Where I live, I have a 400+ acre park my dogs COULD run. My yard is 88ft x 66ft. When I run my dogs, it's in a fenced area. When I was without a boat, I still belonged the neighborhood yacht club - because it gave me the right to use the gated beach to run my dogs. I'm very careful too - I have a sign I put on the gate with the airhorn off my boat 'Dog running loose. Please signal so I can leash him' then I throw the leash over the lock part so people can't possibly miss it.

You and the clown with the weimeraner are both at fault here.

How you choose to prepare yourself for the judge is on you. Get those evals. And keep your dogs on a leash


----------



## Charliehound (Jun 5, 2014)

armauro said:


> I do not understand the purpose of quarantine- if the dog bites on your property he can be quarantined at home but in a public place then a vets, humane society or kennel.


Have you contacted your vet to see if he can board there? You mentioned the dog has Addison's... Maybe the vet can get in contact with someone???


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I think you mentioned contacting a lawyer, but I would gather as much info on proper ways to break up a dog fight and contact dog trainers who may have experience, those working with local police k9 might be helpful?? Both could help demonstrate the other owner, by grabbing his dogs collar attempting to leash him, most likely set himself up for a redirected bite by his own dog.

He may not really have a clue which dog bit him. Dogs are extremely quick, views get skewed (witnesses) and people often panic and flinch or close their eyes completely with something coming at them, he may be guessing his own dog wouldn't have done it. His dog initiated the whole chain of events by attacking your female, sucks your dog is paying for it. 



LoveEcho said:


> Nigel- not all of NE is crowded! Once you get outside of Southern CT/RI/MA there's nobody around, anywhere. I live in an extremely rural area. MOST of CT is actually very rural, once you get away from the shoreline.


I live in Washington state, it's about the same sq mi as all the New England states combined with less than half the population. New England has far fewer public lands, so NE has more people competing for much less (public) space. I think I've seen something like 1/5th of WA is national forest, BLM land etc... That's why I view NE as crowded. I lived in VT and Mass for about a year and traveled the area as much as I could, lots of beautiful places, especially liked Maine, but all in all just too many people for me.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

"He may not really have a clue which dog bit him. Dogs are extremely quick, views get skewed (witnesses) and people often panic and flinch or close their eyes completely with something coming at them, he may be guessing his own dog wouldn't have done it. His dog initiated the whole chain of events by attacking your female, sucks your dog is paying for it".

He had his girlfriend with him as a sworn witness- my side of the deal does not seem to count. I do think his dog bit him when he grabbed him.

I am meeting with a lawyer Monday. I have a 2 hour behavior/temperament assessment on 8/16 with a vet behaviorist to cover my ass. I would not plead guilty to an unfair charge even though it is only $75. This dog has a great disposition- I have had 7 gsds with 4 now. I know my animals.

Also I know how to break up dog fights as I have 3 dominant males who mix it up at times.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

armauro said:


> "He may not really have a clue which dog bit him. Dogs are extremely quick, views get skewed (witnesses) and people often panic and flinch or close their eyes completely with something coming at them, he may be guessing his own dog wouldn't have done it. His dog initiated the whole chain of events by attacking your female, sucks your dog is paying for it".
> 
> He had his girlfriend with him as a sworn witness- my side of the deal does not seem to count. I do think his dog bit him when he grabbed him.
> 
> ...


Assuming they were walking together, wouldn't she be following behind him as he ran up to grab their dog? Wouldn't she be blocked from having a clear view? 5 people can watch the same car accident and you can get 5 completely different discriptions. 

I only suggested looking into "breaking up dog fights" to add an outside opinion to bolster your side of the arguement, not that you didn't know how.

Hoping your lawyer can help you find a favorable outcome.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

This really is not about a dog park. Only "mistake" you made was being to far away from your other dogs when this dog was around.

Witness or not nobody can say which dog bit him...in my view! His dog instigated the encounter and your dog finished it!

I think a pertinent question to be asked by someone at some point is..."do you know the proper way to breakup a dog fight??" Clearly the answer would be "NO??" 

Sorry you guys are going threw this!


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Assuming they were walking together, wouldn't she be following behind him as he ran up to grab their dog? Wouldn't she be blocked from having a clear view? 5 people can watch the same car accident and you can get 5 completely different discriptions. 



I totally agree with you plus they had another dog who is blind she was with. He had 3 puncture marks- 2 on a knee and one on his stomach-
my dog would have ripped up his flesh.

I am being told by other people that this dog has gone after other submissive dogs at the park- he is usually on leash- not this time. Depending on what lawyer says I might get affadavits from 2 so far.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Witness or not nobody can say which dog bit him...in my view! His dog instigated the encounter and your dog finished it!


Unfortunately in a world with a lot of personal injury lawyers and not a lot of common sense, this isn't how it works  

Keep us posted, OP... if I didn't get phone calls back, what about making office visits in person?


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

The office in Hartford is over an hour away. What about public servants serving the public, besides it is plainly rude.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Given the situation the one hour drive would be well worth it IMO.

I'd stop worrying about principles at this point and do what you need to do to protect your dog.

After you have him back and the dust has settled petition to make changes to the local AC system, rules, laws.

People often forget this type of thing is LOCAL government and that going to meetings, writing letters can effect change and participating can make a difference.

We just got some new regulations about tethering enacted in our city by organizing, signing petitions and showing up at the council meetings. 

It can be done.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I am out of this town in Sept- will stay in Florida almost year round and deal with the heat.
This state is a disaster in more ways than one.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I lived in Florida for 14 years. It was a nice place back then.....

I had to deal with my local zoning board in my Florida community. Every body and their brother hated dealing with those guys. I never had a problem with them when building a barn and addition. 

It's up to us as citizens to be aware of the rules and regs put in place by our neighbors in our communities. If we don't agree then take steps to make the changes we want to see by being active participants.

I don't like dog parks no matter what state they are in. How many stories do we read on this board about serious problems like this? I know many people go and don't have any problems arise but the chances of an incident like yours occurring is greater in a dog park.

IMO you enter a dog park at your own risk and if something bad happens you have no one to blame but yourself. It has nothing to do with "the state" or your ideology. You can be sued in Florida for dogs bites just as easily as CT.

Sorry this happened I just hope you take the right lesson from it.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry this is happening to you and your dog. I hope you can have him home soon, and the ticket goes away. I'd be fighting it too - how convenient that they have a witness to corroborate - this sucks. I'm wondering about Florida, though. I was told that any dog with a bite history has to have a "Bad Dog" sign on the property - is that correct? Would this carry from state to state? I'm just curious how that works.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Blanketback in the U.S. generally how dogs that bite are treated/handled after the incident is controlled at the county level not state.

The state level regs usually apply to rabies vaccinations (such as can they be administered by a vet or dog owner. For instance in Georgia vets must administer shot, in Florida the owner can).

Ultimately most of the regulations dog owners face are created and enforced at the local level.

For example- My county's version of the leash law is different then the next county over. Incorporated cities can also vary with in a county. This would affect the liability of the dog owners should an off leash incident occur.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Gwen 
I'm under the impression that Florida is pretty strict when it comes to dog bites, and was wondering how that might affect OP. Good for him then, it won't.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

It varies from state to state but mostly how much liability a dog owner assumes is driven by the regs at county or city level. This is generally true across the U.S.

State citizens can, however, push for and get state wide regulations passed via state level legislatures. This is happening with some of the BSL initiatives.

If that trend continues we may see more state level 'dangerous dog' laws.

I don't know if Florida is more strict or not on dog bites though.

What you'll find here is that perceptions of the laws in general tend to be driven by ideology, rather then an investigation of the specific local regs and rules involved.

*Most* of the laws average folks deal with and complain about are created and enforced at a local level, but they make it sound like it's some omnipotent actor at the federal level and they have absolutely no say in it, when in fact they just don't want to be bothered with the effort of being involved in their local or state gov't. 



Blanketback said:


> Thanks Gwen
> I'm under the impression that Florida is pretty strict when it comes to dog bites, and was wondering how that might affect OP. Good for him then, it won't.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> The state level regs usually apply to rabies vaccinations (such as can they be administered by a vet or dog owner. For instance in Georgia vets must administer shot, in Florida the owner can).


not true. Only a licensed vet can administer rabies shots in FL. I lived there for many years. Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine

in every state, you can buy over-the-counter vaccines. However, if the dog were to bite a human, the vaccine would be considered to have not been given and the dog would be treated as any unvaccinated dogs (in most states). Florida is the same. You can technically do your own rabies vaccine but it doesn't count on a legal level.

Many people who have "farm dogs" that never leave the property and don't generally encounter humans often use them.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

for anyone who wants to verify what the law is in their state https://www.avma.org/Advocacy/StateAndLocal/Documents/Rabies state law chart.pdf


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

To be honest my trainer told me that the dog owners could administer rabies vax in FL and it was the same as if the vet had. I was surprised by that but took his word for it. I didn't research because I live in GA and didn't intend to circumvent the laws here.

Next time I speak with him I will mention this to him. Thanks for clarifying.



Dainerra said:


> not true. Only a licensed vet can administer rabies shots in FL. I lived there for many years. Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine
> 
> in every state, you can buy over-the-counter vaccines. However, if the dog were to bite a human, the vaccine would be considered to have not been given and the dog would be treated as any unvaccinated dogs (in most states). Florida is the same. You can technically do your own rabies vaccine but it doesn't count on a legal level.
> 
> Many people who have "farm dogs" that never leave the property and don't generally encounter humans often use them.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

no problem. It's a pretty common misconception that many people have. They see that they can buy the vaccine in feed stores and pet stores and assume that means that it is legal to DIY.

Here in AR, we have the same law. In some states, all that is required is that the injection is "supervised" by a licensed vet.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Everyone: Let's stick to the facts and stop with the anti-government rants!!!

-moderator


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to order the distemper shots online and they didn't sell the rabies to people in most states. They had a list they wouldn't ship to at all and the list was quite long. I have seen other sites with disclosures that just because you purchase it doesn't mean it's legal.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

The link was interesting the exceptions for rabies can be authorized by vets here. 

Someone here had a GSD and it could not take the vaccine and they were having a hard time getting a vet to sign off on an exemption.

It's pretty cut and dry out here, the attacker is at fault if he got bit it's his problem...control your dog, he didn’t!


----------

